
Amazon pulls numerous products from India website as new eCommerce rules kick in - gymshoes
https://www.dnaindia.com/business/report-amazon-pulls-numerous-products-from-india-website-as-new-e-commerce-rules-kick-in-2714624
======
malshe
Contrary to what these companies are saying, I think this is going to be great
for customers. Amazon just pushes its own home brands to no end and I have
little faith in the ratings and reviews of these brands. These are all
Amazon's own brands:
[https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17602470011](https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17602470011)

